# Grundsätzliche Frage zum Them AIO vs Luftkühlung



## micha30111 (22. Februar 2018)

*Grundsätzliche Frage zum Them AIO vs Luftkühlung*

Hallo zusammen,

bin aktuell etwas in Bastellaune, deshalb hier mal ne grundsätzliche Frage: 

Ich habe aktuell einen  Olymp auf meinen 6800k gebaut. Und ja, der kühlt meine CPU sehr gut auf sehr gute Temps herunter ( bin gerade auf derArbeit, deshalb kann ich jetzt gerade keine aktuellen Temps nennen ),

Der Gedanke war halt da, mir trotzdem ne AIO zuzulegen, lese allerdings sehr häufig das eine AIO nicht oder nicht viel mehr Leistung hat also eine Luftkühlung ( auch von der Lautstäke nicht zwingend ).

Seht ihr das genauso oder wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

Viele Grüße,

Micha


----------



## Tolotos66 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Frage zum Them AIO vs Luftkühlung*

Behalt den Olymp un gut is 
Die AIO wird nicht leiser als der Olymp sein.
Gruß T.


----------



## nikon87 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Frage zum Them AIO vs Luftkühlung*

Also wenn du schon einen guten LuKü hast, was ja offenbar der Fall ist, lohnt sich der Umstieg auf eine AiO nicht wirklich. Deine Temperaturen werden sich kaum verändern.
Von der Lautstärke her ist es halt eine Frage welche AiO du dir holst und ob du z.B. andere Lüfter dazukaufst. Die mitgelieferten sind meistens nicht unbedingt die Topmodelle was Lautstärke angeht.
Letzlich musst du abschätzen ob deine aktuelle Kombination aus Gehäuselüfter + CPU-Kühler-Lüfter lauter ist als eine Kombination aus Gehäuselüfter + Radiatorlüfter + Pumpe.

Grundsätzlich würde ich nur über eine AiO nachdenken wenn du aus optischen Gründen auf einen großen zentralen Kühler verzichten willst oder eben ein bisschen mehr Bling-Bling haben willst (RGB und so). Wegen Temperaturvorteilen oder geringerer Lautstärke würde ich nicht zu einer AiO raten, denn die gibt es mMn effektiv nicht.


----------



## stuxcom (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Frage zum Them AIO vs Luftkühlung*

Wenn deine CPU jetzt nicht gerade an den 85 Grad oder mehr kratzt wäre es nur der Optik wegen.

Ich würde es nicht machen.


----------



## pope82 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Frage zum Them AIO vs Luftkühlung*

mal so grundsätzlich: wasserkühlung lohnt sich preis/leistungsmäßig eigentlich nie. eine gute aio ist jedem luftkühler überlegen, was die kühlleistung angeht. auch jeder custom water-loop schlägt luftkühlung um längen.  das ganze  ist dann aber auch entsprechend teuer. ob du das geld ausgeben willst, obwohl du es technisch gesehen nicht brauchst liegt bei dir.
ich persönlich hab nen völlig überpowerte full-custom-waterloop mit nem mora und nem 420er radiator. warum? weil es geil ist...

btw., müsste ich ne aio kaufen, würde es wahrscheinlich ne NZXT kraken werden. optisch einfach mega, gute kühlleistung und recht leise.


----------



## NatokWa (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Frage zum Them AIO vs Luftkühlung*

Ich habe zwar keine AiO aber (wie in der Sig. ersichtlich) absolut alles mit Wasser gekühlt und wie du einen 6800K . 

es kommt bei dir extrem drauf an was du mit der CPU vor hast , du schreibst ja nichtmal welcher Takt anliegt und ob OC im Raum steht . Meiner würde ohne WaKü den Takt nicht lange überleben der anliegt , und er hat für sich alleine einen Kreislauf mit nem 360'er Radi welchen er auch BRAUCHT . 100Mhz weniger und es würde ein 240'er reichen für die gleichen Temps , aber das ist nicht der Punkt .

Grundsätzlich kann ich sagen : AiO KANN sich lohnen (wenn's keine nbilliger Klackerheimer ist) , sollte aber ausreichend groß dimensioniert sein . Mein CU-Kühlkreislauf ist aufbaumäßig praktisch identisch mit ner AiO , nur eben selbst zusammen gebaut mit mehr Schläuchen und nem AGB , die Radis selbst geben sich nix , da ist es völlig egal ob die in ner AiO sind oder nem "Klassischem" Aufbau , Radi bleibt Radi ... die verbauten Lüfter sind da schon eher wichtig , wie Nikon bereits erwähnt hat , aber die kann man meist austauschen .

Resüme : Ich würde nur dann zu einer AiO raten wenn du es dir nicht zutraust eine Custom-WaKü zusammen zu bauen ODER du auf jeden cent achten must . AiO's sind billiger und einfacher ein zu bauen , aber eben nicht ohne Grund+Hacken  .


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Frage zum Them AIO vs Luftkühlung*



pope82 schrieb:


> eine gute aio ist jedem luftkühler überlegen, was die kühlleistung angeht


Das trifft dann zu wenn die Lüfter auf 2000rpm hoch drehen und man ein Geräuschkulisse hat, wo man sich fragen muss, dafür hab ich jetzt Geld ausgegeben?
Es gibt nur wenige modulare Aios die man überhaupt empfehlen kann und selbst bei diesen sind die Lüfter nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Die einzig mir bekannte SL hat zwar recht gute SW3 dabei nur aus dem Radiator kann man mit anderen druckstärkeren Lüfter noch mehr rausholen.
Aus P/L sicht top nichts high end Lüku



pope82 schrieb:


> btw., müsste ich ne aio kaufen, würde es wahrscheinlich ne NZXT kraken werden. optisch einfach mega, gute kühlleistung und recht leise.


Einweg Produkt wie jede andere nicht modulare AIO, und Alu Radiator + Kupferkühler. Das G48 in den Leitungen muss Überstunde leisten solange es noch wirkt


----------



## micha30111 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Frage zum Them AIO vs Luftkühlung*

Danke erst einmal für Eure Beiträge  Wenn ich das so lese, denke ich dass ich meine Bastellaune an einem anderen Objekt auslassen sollte


----------



## pope82 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Frage zum Them AIO vs Luftkühlung*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Aus P/L sicht top nichts high end Lüku



ich hab nie was anderes behauptet. soll aber leute geben für die günstig nicht das hauptargument ist.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: GrundsÃ¤tzliche Frage zum Them AIO vs LuftkÃ¼hlung*



micha30111 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin aktuell etwas in Bastellaune, deshalb hier mal ne grundsätzliche Frage:
> 
> ...



Bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen von ~400 U/min verbunden mit einer CPU Abwärme von rund 180W (5820K, prime 27.9 12k) und ein Luftkühler wie der Noctua NH-D15 schaut gegenüber einer 360er AiO ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test: Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 - Messungen Standardausstattung

Allerdings sind die enthaltenen Lüfter häufig so dermaßen für den Eimer, sodass sie unter deutlich hörbaren Lagergeräuschen leiden. Das gilt auch für die AiO aus dem verlinkten Review.

Eine ähnlich leistungsfähie AiO mit leiser Pumpe/Lüftern zum identischen Preis von 105€:

Arctic Liquid Freezer 360 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

